# TV.COM



## glwalker (Mar 21, 2012)

A while back TV.COM was a free app from Amazon which I purchased, used and liked.  It seems to have gone away.  1st the ICON Pic disappeared but the app was still useable.  Then I tried to reload the app thinking the ICON would reload, but that didn't work and now the app is not useable.  I went to Amazon and also did a web search for "TV.COM for a Kindle Fire" and got nothing.  Its like its no longer available for the KF.  Anybody know whats up?  I really liked the functionality of the app.  Anybody know of a good free app/no fees that will get me TV Shows, etc. like TV.COM did?  Thanks for any info provided.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

You can get the tv.com app from getjar.com. You'll need to enable loading outside apps from "unknown sources" on your fire. If you've never done that directions are here. 
http://www.businessinsider.com/android-kindle-fire-apps-2011-11


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

1mobile.com also has it. Some people have complained about getjar.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,104765.msg1593565.html#msg1593565

Here's a link to the app from 1mobile:

http://www.1mobile.com/tv.com-96430.html


----------

